# KDS Detailing BMW M3 limited edition Platinum Wet Sand Package.



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys,

So it's been a while since my last thread of a KDS Detailing customer car, my last thread actually being my own car a TVR Tuscan (which is now sold), and I do have a replacement car to restore very soon and will be documented too :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321478

So here is the feature car as per title of this thread,

A fully wet sanded BMW M3 limited edition car.

The new customer to KDS rang and chose the Platinum Wet Sand package to resolve the dreaded poor paint finish on new BMW's, 
this is not Just a BMW problem and have noticed the "trend" of many other car manufactures which have the similar issue.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/paint-correction-packages/wet-sand

I decided to post a HD video first instead of photos.
The reason behind this,

We have found and seen for ourselves recently that photos are easy to alter to show what you wish and what you don't want to show and not give the real results even more so when it comes to showing orange peel removal.
We found its very difficult to alter a "true" HD video :thumb:

Here at KDS we try our best to not use headline grabbing titles or ANY alteration of photos and videos to show our work,
I like the fact we been called on many occasions as "transparent" and hide nothing.

Here's the video






This car is now on our website:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/bmw/e92-m3-3

Along with a few others, finally lol 

Bugatti:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/bugatti/veyron










Pagani:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/pagani/zondafroadster-1










Koenigsegg:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/koenigsegg/ccxr-edition










Lamborghini:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/lamborghini/aventador










Ferrari:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/ferrari/california










Sorry for lack of threads hopefully we will be able to update more often in the future now I have additional staff to deal with the IT data base of photos and videos.

More to come in the future and hope you enjoyed the video 

Regards Kelly


----------



## tonyy

Amazing job:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

The paintwork is like glass now! A miracle turnaround imo


----------



## Paintguy

Great result, and some very arty filming :thumb:

I know what you mean about the trend towards more orange peel, I'm having to alter my painting techniques to suit as a glass finish on a freshly painted panel would stand out like a sore thumb against OEM paint!

And did I spot a blade being used to remove the sanding slurry? I'm sure some on here would shed tears over that but I find them perfect for that application.


----------



## dubstyle

Now that is how a M3 should come out of the showroom. Great work as always.


----------



## Jack

Great video and top work as always.


----------



## GarveyVW

Superb work.


----------



## Porkypig

As ever, awesome work. The colour of that Veyron and the tint in its paint is just beautiful! :argie::thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alan hanson

stunning work, how bad was that before though on such a pricey motor. liking the colour too


----------



## Ebbe J

Brilliant Kelly! Top quality effort! both the e92 and your e46 look immense. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Schuey

Great work, as always, on all those lush cars. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

Awesome work, BMW should really be re-funding the cost of that..... But then again "they're all like that sir" ...


----------



## ronwash

AMAZING WORK!!.
Car looks unreal.


----------



## 636

Amazing!


----------



## Bill58

Superb work!


----------



## DebbieOCD

Stunning work!


----------



## spursfan

Great work Kelly, your website is a treasure trove, I spent a couple of hours on there this afternoon:thumb:

Kev


----------



## orbital

stunning work guys


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Lovely work mate :thumb:


----------



## veeduby

Wow, that's amazing.
Good work.


----------



## -Kev-

awesome as always


----------



## ted11

Detailing at its best.


----------



## Alex L

Imagine if all new car came like that :argie: :argie:



neilb62 said:


> Awesome work, BMW should really be re-funding the cost of that..... But then again "they're all like that sir" ...


I'm sure I read on here somewhere that certain BMW people actually use PTGs and if theres any paint warranty claims that are under a certain thickness due to sanding/polishing then they wont honour them.

I could have imagined it, but I'm almost certain.


----------



## thedonji

Just beautiful what a top class finish


----------



## MattDoleman

That's stunning! Dread to think how much that detail cost the owner


----------



## RobDom

Fantastic work from a top-notch company, I admire you guys, No.1 in the detailing community. :thumb:


----------



## Greboth

The difference is amazing, I bet the owner was very happy seeing it after you dealt with it. Did you wet sand the entire car by hand or do you use a machine for some of it?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

tonyy said:


> Amazing job:thumb:


Thanks



Kash-Jnr said:


> The paintwork is like glass now! A miracle turnaround imo


Why thank you :thumb:



Paintguy said:


> Great result, and some very arty filming :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about the trend towards more orange peel, I'm having to alter my painting techniques to suit as a glass finish on a freshly painted panel would stand out like a sore thumb against OEM paint!
> 
> And did I spot a blade being used to remove the sanding slurry? I'm sure some on here would shed tears over that but I find them perfect for that application.


Drying blade is perfectly safe for this usage, like many tools and equipment in all walks of life when used at the correct time and place are fine 



dubstyle said:


> Now that is how a M3 should come out of the showroom. Great work as always.


You would like to think so, we like just as they are thou :buffer:



Jack said:


> Great video and top work as always.


Thanks



GarveyVW said:


> Superb work.


Thanks



Porkypig said:


> As ever, awesome work. The colour of that Veyron and the tint in its paint is just beautiful! :argie::thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yep thats a nice colour.

full thread here if you missed it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211841



alan hanson said:


> stunning work, how bad was that before though on such a pricey motor. liking the colour too


Thanks
Price does not come into play really your paying 99.5% for the car and .5% for paint , a more expensive car does not mean better paint in all cases, we had brand new RS5 Cab in recently with many factory defeats including sanding marks



Ebbe J said:


> Brilliant Kelly! Top quality effort! both the e92 and your e46 look immense.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Thanks , both cars looked great together i must admit and such different colours too, even thou people think they are very similar

Kelly


----------



## gtechpete

Outstanding work as usual from KDS.

Thanks for sharing Kelly


----------



## -Kev-

MattDoleman said:


> That's stunning! Dread to think how much that detail cost the owner


alot less than some lol


----------



## jaykaybi

-Kev- said:


> alot less than some lol


Mystery solved?



KDS's website said:


> Platinum Wet Sand
> 
> This is the one if you want perfection and KDS can produce this. This is the pinnacle of detailing, for the ultimate finish, this is the one to choose. We will completely wet sand the whole car using 4 different grades of sanding paper, thus removing all orange peel from the entire vehicle. Then machine polished back to reveal that flawless finish. This would be the choice for any vehicle that's is the ultimate show winning car .
> 
> Time taken : 90-200hrs (min 14 day booking)
> 
> Price from : Small: £2200, Medium: £2800, Large: £3400, X-Large/4x4: £4000


http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/paint-correction-packages/wet-sand


----------



## CHRIS1985

Quality turnaround! Paint looks awesome


----------



## Ebbe J

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks , both cars looked great together i must admit and such different colours too, even thou people think they are very similar
> 
> Kelly


The Laguna Seca on your e46 is a bit richer/darker, correct? I've always liked the e46s in the more extraordinary colours like yours and the phoenix yellow.

What size are your CSL wheels, if you don't mind me asking? Thought of buying a set myself, although the 19" Evo wheels does suit it as well.

I know there that there are 2 different sizes of front wheels floating around, the original CSL size being 8.5J in the front, and the "CS" package wheels 8J.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## xJay1337

Good work.


----------



## waqasr

Paintguy said:


> Great result, and some very arty filming :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about the trend towards more orange peel, I'm having to alter my painting techniques to suit as a glass finish on a freshly painted panel would stand out like a sore thumb against OEM paint!
> 
> And did I spot a blade being used to remove the sanding slurry? I'm sure some on here would shed tears over that but I find them perfect for that application.


Ive used the same when wetsanding and its fine. As the surface needs to be impeccably clean when wetsanding, using a blade that is soft and clean poses no issues,


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Schuey said:


> Great work, as always, on all those lush cars. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


Thanks



neilb62 said:


> Awesome work, BMW should really be re-funding the cost of that..... But then again "they're all like that sir" ...


Spot on :thumb:



ronwash said:


> AMAZING WORK!!.
> Car looks unreal.


Thanks



636 said:


> Amazing!


Thanks



Bill58 said:


> Superb work!


Thanks



breezeblue said:


> Stunning work!


Thanks



spursfan said:


> Great work Kelly, your website is a treasure trove, I spent a couple of hours on there this afternoon:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Thank you , slowly getting the site to where i want it , lots more to come in the future too :thumb:



orbital said:


> stunning work guys


thanks



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work mate :thumb:






veeduby said:


> Wow, that's amazing.
> Good work.


Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Kev- said:


> awesome as always


 Thanks Kev :thumb:



ted11 said:


> Detailing at its best.


True gent :thumb: see you next year at waxstock (maybe in the restored ferrari) :driver:



Alex L said:


> Imagine if all new car came like that :argie: :argie:
> 
> I'm sure I read on here somewhere that certain BMW people actually use PTGs and if theres any paint warranty claims that are under a certain thickness due to sanding/polishing then they wont honour them.
> 
> I could have imagined it, but I'm almost certain.


you are correct and good point , for now it will make it short (could be a couple of very good threads to come in the future)

1) i have fully wet sanded over 20 brand new BMW's most being exactly same car (M3's) same model E90's

the paint depth has ranged from 180 microns - 80 microns on factory OEM paint , the paint depth has ranged from 150 microns - 100 microns on same car same panel again OEM paintwork

2) i have had to fix / resolve / redo (what every you want to call it) approved BMW bodyshops paint work , one car travelled 5 times to and throw to the dealership and KDS (by the onwer) the car in question was 6 month old and near to right off , it had many new panels which were painted to factory spec.
The car came to me to sort out the usual paint shop issues , BUT the paint was 60 microns and less so i rejected the car , the dealer and bodyshop confirmed to the owner it was all around 160 microns. 
My 4 different gauges showed 60 ish microns , of course BMW have more weight than KDS so the new customer to KDS believe BMW , i demo'ed on bare flat clean steel and alloy with calibration slips that my gauges are reading correct , and that the original paint work showed 120-130 mircons, this went on for weeks until it was proven that the Dealership/bodyshop gauge was reading 100 microns on bare flat steel and alloy pieces (should read zero). So the car had to be repainted again.

This leads me to ask "how could you notice 4-6 microns removed by wet sanding" remember we are talking about paint depth readings for warranty (not better looking finished) when one car to another can change as much as 100 microns and one single panel (a M3 Bonnet) can vary as much as 50 microns ?

and lastly would the dealer / bodyshop know how to use the gauges correctly or even whats good work or bad work going by these photos of their workmanship (photos from number 2 quote above)

Photos are a redo of a redo of a redo and then finally KDS get to sort the car out :thumb:



































I really think i need to start to write trheads of some of the cars we have had to turnaorund like the photos above :thumb:

Of course we fixed the X5 :thumb:





All well and good owning a paint depth gauge but completely different thing is knowledge and 20 plus years of dealing with paint at its highest level :thumb:

The best race cars / hypercars only work best with natural very skilled drivers , a average driver is bound to crash and burn at some point in this case the dealership and bodyshop crashed and burned big time 



thedonji said:


> Just beautiful what a top class finish


Thanks



MattDoleman said:


> That's stunning! Dread to think how much that detail cost the owner


Not that hard to work out the costs even more so that someone else wrote it on this thread "transparent and truthful" comes to mind :thumb:



RobDom said:


> Fantastic work from a top-notch company, I admire you guys, No.1 in the detailing community. :thumb:


Many thanks



Greboth said:


> The difference is amazing, I bet the owner was very happy seeing it after you dealt with it. Did you wet sand the entire car by hand or do you use a machine for some of it?


All by hand as its by far the safest way (for removing the least amount of clear coat) but it does take the longest amount of time , but perfection cant be rushed it all always take time :thumb:


----------



## Niall

I work at a BMW dealership, have a lot of involvement with warranty claim authorisations. The only reason BMW would request paint depth readings is to confirm that a panel hasn't been painted outside the factory. Lower than average depths wouldn't have any influence on a paintwork claim being authorised.

Fantastic work Kelly, some would say thats the way they should look from the factory but I'm glad they don't...


----------



## Guest

How does the gauge calculate the thickness of clear coat and base coat separately?.


----------



## Alex L

Kelly @ KDS said:


> A lot of interesting stuff


Thanks Kelly, very interesting read :thumb:



Niall said:


> I work at a BMW dealership, have a lot of involvement with warranty claim authorisations. The only reason BMW would request paint depth readings is to confirm that a panel has't been painted outside the factory. Lower than average depths wouldn't have any influence on a paintwork claim being authorised.
> 
> Fantastic work Kelly, some would say thats the way they should look from the factory but I'm glad they don't...


:thumb: Makes more sense, knew I was in the ball park lol

But I'd imagine it'll get to a point where all paint claims will fall outside the warranty if too many people claim.

In my line of work we deal with a lot of warranty claims and the goal posts get constantly moved.

One engineered stone product we deal with was originally 6mm thick made from quartz and resin. To save money the changed this so the top 3mm was quartz and resin, then a thin fibreglass mat, then crushed calcite/marble backing.

The trouble with that is on undermount bowls the fibreglass has a capillery action and draws water into the porous calcite layer, which over time soaks into the wooden base which swells and cracks the stone and causes the bowl to come away. all of which is apparently a fabrication issue 

So at the moment they'll only warranty bowl claims if the silicone used to put it in has a 6 mm round to cover the fibreglass and calcite layer, but according to the maker the fibreglass and calcite are not the issue


----------



## Alex L

aka.eric said:


> How does the gauge calculate the thickness of clear coat and base coat separately?.


iirc ultrasound :thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing

What slider u using ??? And great work


----------



## Guest

Alex L said:


> iirc ultrasound :thumb:


Cheers...I was interested as to the effective use of the gauges and wondered how they worked in the detailing world.See them used quite often.
Still a bit confused however...if you wanted to use a gauge to measure the clear coat thickness to prevent strike through..
The PositecTor 6000 only measures the total film thickness.
The PosiTector 200 can determine different layer thickness but only if the density of the layers is different...dont see the gel used very often.

"The PosiTector 200 probe emits a high frequency sound pulse
that travels into the coating via a coupling gel and reflects from
ANY surface that is different in density. Coating thickness readings
are obtained by measuring the time taken for the ultrasonic signal
to propagate from the probe to the coating/substrate interface and
back. The travel time is divided by two and multiplied by the
velocity of sound in the coating to obtain the thickness of the
coating."


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

As you can see from this 2009 thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365 - been using both guages and can show the same reading on both , with the layers obvious.

Loads of guage action on the Veyron thread too 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211841

Back to the X5, BMW only posssess a total paint depth guage...


----------



## Guest

Some of the pics show the gauge reading 3 layers and some 2 layers...presuming the readings 1,2,3 are from the surface down...clear coat,base coat,primer etc.Is such a variance normal?

















"Back to the X5, BMW only posssess a total paint depth guage..."
Some very trick/expensive gauges though...


----------



## TonyH38

Fantastic.


----------



## Alex L

Kelly, can I just ask how you'd deal with wetsanding a panel with varying thicknesses?

I have horrendous orange peel on my car and the roof and side panels all read around 140mu. Yet for some reason the bonnet goes from 80 at the front all the way to 140 from about half way.

I'm thinking it may have seen some for of smart repair but its Subaru paint so who knows.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Alex L said:


> Kelly, can I just ask how you'd deal with wetsanding a panel with varying thicknesses?
> 
> I have horrendous orange peel on my car and the roof and side panels all read around 140mu. Yet for some reason the bonnet goes from 80 at the front all the way to 140 from about half way.
> 
> I'm thinking it may have seen some for of smart repair but its Subaru paint so who knows.


I WILL get back to this thread ASAP but very busy making the best usage of the holiday period to carry out many needed updates to KDS workshop, early spring clean (cant do it in spring as we go bonkers with work load) all of which means i am not in the office through the festive period , i am either in the workshop or at home resting 
I have limted amount of time before the bookings roll in again and must get all the planned updates completed.

Had missed calls and a voice message through christmas considering i worked up till christmas eve , and came into work on boxing day (midday) to drop off a car and the calls and voice message were in that time frame :doublesho.

Also had emails in for work and training enquires on the 25th and 26th 

Kelly


----------



## Alex L

Thanks Kelly :thumb:

I know what that's like, it's the same at my work with the added bonus of my wife due to drop any time soon taking me away from work, which makes you a man down etc lol

Still new family is more fun than work


----------



## siggi53

Looks beautiful


----------



## GNshaving

Very nice!


----------

